# OYSTER STUFFED CUTTLEFISH & PORTABELLAS!



## leah elisheva (Apr 14, 2014)

Happy Monday Grand Cookies!

And here's to a very super and smoky fun new week!

I know, I know, how much crazy cuttlefish can a gal really eat, right?

Granted I've posted about 1,000 cuttlefish threads or photos already, seeing as I eat it about once a week....













DSCF6120.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 14, 2014






But I had some random things to use up today, like little tomatoes and some shallot..













DSCF6121.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 14, 2014






and some really lovely fat cuttlefish...













DSCF6122.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 14, 2014






and then a can/container of some loose oysters (without the shell) which I usually use in rice or pasta dishes...













DSCF6123.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 14, 2014






and fresh basil...













DSCF6124.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 14, 2014






and a couple portabella caps... 













DSCF6126.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 14, 2014






So I chopped up the shallot tomato and basil - and cried while chopping the shallot - happens every time!













DSCF6130.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 14, 2014






As if sinuses weren't open then enough, I sprinkled TONS of cayenne pepper on that mix - and it was Yippie Cayenne Mother Fu..FULL OF SPICES!!!! Yes, that's what it was! And so I cried some more!













DSCF6131.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 14, 2014






And stuffed some mixture into each cuttle guy...













DSCF6132.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 14, 2014






 and into the mushrooms..













DSCF6133.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 14, 2014


















DSCF6134.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 14, 2014






and oiled the bottoms of it all with some grapeseed oil...













DSCF6135.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 14, 2014






and got that little can of oysters into a bowl...













DSCF6136.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 14, 2014


















DSCF6137.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 14, 2014






and tucked oysters into the mushrooms and cuttlefish...













DSCF6138.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 14, 2014


















DSCF6139.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 14, 2014


















DSCF6140.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 14, 2014






and used pistachio shells as "smoking chips" (seeing as my husband eats over 100 pistachios every day, it now makes sense to save the shells, (as Knuckle47 on this site has taught me well)...













DSCF6141.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 14, 2014






And the cuttlefish went onto a grill grate atop my little dirty gas smoker (that I need to CLEAN) and the mushrooms sat on the sides of that grate...













DSCF6142.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 14, 2014






and I covered that up and smoked it on "medium-high" heat for 18 minutes...













DSCF6150.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 14, 2014


















DSCF6151.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 14, 2014


















DSCF6152.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 14, 2014


















DSCF6153.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 14, 2014






and I drizzled Tunisian olive oil over it, ground up some pink Himalayan sea salt over it too, and even chopped up two strawberries - raw - that somehow sounded like a good little garnish to use up as well...













DSCF6154.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 14, 2014


















DSCF6155.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 14, 2014






and these smoky sensations were really just WON-DER-FUL!!!













DSCF6156.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 14, 2014


















DSCF6157.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 14, 2014






a little more fresh basil around the edges was great, as I mopped that up afterward in any juices and oil and fallen mixture that was left at the bottom of the plate after eating...













DSCF6158.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 14, 2014


















DSCF6159.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 14, 2014






and everything was juicy and tasty and lovely!!!













DSCF6160.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 14, 2014


















DSCF6161.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 14, 2014






A simple dinner, but really fun!

Thanks very much for sharing in my Monday, and make this new week the best one you've ever experienced so far!!!!!!!!!!

Cheers!!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 14, 2014)

OMG, Leah!!!!

This is another one of your best!!!---------------
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Looks Fantastic!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





LOL---Good thing your husband eats a lot of pistachios!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## leah elisheva (Apr 14, 2014)

Thank you so much Bear!!!!!

These little "use up things in the house" creations were really tasty!!! I'm thrilled you liked it!!!

And yes, my husband eats so many pistachios, (I don't eat any as I am "nutty enough" right), but alas a wonderful use for the shells has taken us by magnificent and fun storm!

Here's wishing you a happy new week!!! And thanks indeed!!!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## dandl93 (Apr 14, 2014)

Leah

Since I have joined SMF I have read most of your posts with alot of enjoyment.Even though I cant get alot of what you cook with her in this area I am still very happy to read about it.And this is just another excellant meal Thank you foe sharing.

Dan


----------



## leah elisheva (Apr 14, 2014)

Well Dan, thank you tons!!!

I have fun with food indeed, and love making my arty yet simple things, and with exotic ingredients if able (my favorite way to eat) as that excites me so very much.

While it's not fancy, I'm thrilled that you enjoy my creations!

Thanks very much for such a lovely comment, and here's to a delicious week for you, and for all!!!

Cheers!!! - Leah


----------



## dls1 (Apr 14, 2014)

Leah Elisheva said:


> Well Dan, thank you tons!!!
> 
> I have fun with food indeed, and love making my arty yet simple things, and with exotic ingredients if able (my favorite way to eat) as that excites me so very much.
> 
> ...


Nicely done, Leah. Cuttlefish and Portabellas stuffed with a simple salad and oysters, then smoked and oiled, sounds great and easy to prepare. An impressive presentation, as usual, but I didn't see any wine. Are you abstaining?

Congrats!


----------



## leah elisheva (Apr 14, 2014)

Well Hi there David and thanks so much!

It's great to hear from you! Hope Spring is now in your parts - we've had our first batch of "vitamin D" outside here in a near year, and I'm loving it!

The oysters inside cuttlefish were a delightful surprise and great use or "using up" method of things that I wanted to consume and get out of the fridge!

And oddly enough, I for whatever ridiculous reason, (kept hearing about lots of great folk in our winos group who never drink during the week - only weekend) thought I'd give that an "11 day try," (breaking it this Saturday thus), and see what allure it all had.

I'm on day 7, could quite possibly be considered a first class grouch, (smiles), and am not sure it's a natural part of me to abstain from liquid grape, but I'm making a Sauterne Smoked Rabbit tomorrow and have vowed to even get the wine into the dish in fact, though may break this bit before Saturday, with something less sweet! We'll see.

Thanks for checking out my oysters!!! And happy new and very wonderful week!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## disco (Apr 14, 2014)

So luxurious! Oysters and cuttlefish! You must have felt like royalty eating this. Creative, attractive and inspiring and that is just the food.

Well done!

Disco


----------



## leah elisheva (Apr 14, 2014)

Thank you tons Disco!!! (I'm watching your video right this second actually, when your message chirped in and I thus HAD to let you know).

Your blog's sausage making video is so fun! I've never made sausage and you're very informative - yay on the wine!!!

OK, back to your video!

Thanks indeed for such nice comments on today's dinner!!!

Happy wonderful week!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 15, 2014)

Leah

As soon as I saw the title, I knew it had to be you.  lol  This sounds delish  and I WILL be trying it.  Thanks.

Gary


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 15, 2014)

Very nice meal Leah, looks very tasty & bet it was just that, very tasty !!  :drool   :biggrin:

Great smoke !

Justin


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 15, 2014)

Leah

Just a quick question.  Where do you get all these neat ingrediants for your meals.  Out here in oil patch country, most people couldn't even spell most of what you use, let alone buy it.  Lost, lost, lost.  LOL  Don't worry,  I'm just unbelievably JEALOUSE.  Sucks to be me, huh

Gary


----------



## leah elisheva (Apr 16, 2014)

Hey* Gary!!!* Thanks so much! Well, I smoked a rabbit yesterday (now THAT was really juicy and delicious) and I'm sure you have rabbit hopping around there galore? (It's in the wild game section should you wish to check it out).

Meanwhile, happy hump day to you!!! Hopefully some warmer weather is reaching you as well?

OH - and I LOVE your tagline (dog saliva)! Fantastic! (My three are curled up all around/on me as my type right now).

And thanks too, *Justin! *This was really nice and a good "use up" of those oysters!!! Happy delicious day to you!!!

Cheers!! - Leah


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Apr 16, 2014)

Looks great, Leah!!!

Love your blog!



~Martin


----------



## leah elisheva (Apr 16, 2014)

Thank you so very much* Martin!!!*

And how kind of you about my blog as well!

Happy Wednesday to you!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## brooksy (Apr 16, 2014)

Delicious looking as always Leah!!!


----------



## leah elisheva (Apr 16, 2014)

Why thank you *Brooksy!*

And happy holiday week to you!!!

Cheers!!!!! - Leah


----------

